# Sometimes I think Acnl's greatest weakness is its dialouge



## N a t (Jan 21, 2016)

I think acnl has been the best animal crossing game yet, but right now as I'm playing city folk, I've decided that really do like some of the dialogue in city folk. More than the dialogue in NL. I didn't take a picture of it, but here's a super cute conversation I just had with Stitches.

Stitches: Hey Nat, have you had any banana bread today?
Nat: Um, no? (The choice I went with)
Stitches: Really? Then how do you stay so sweet?

I'm pretty sure that was a pretty accurate play by play of what happened, but omg is that not super cute?

I also spoke to Nan earlier who asked me if I thought Stitches and Pippy were dating. SO PRECIOUS.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 22, 2016)

Theres less dialogue in CF, but it does indeed seem better than NL.


----------



## Crash (Jan 22, 2016)

ive never played any other AC besides NL, but NL's weak dialogue makes me want to. I think NL is amazing overall, but when I hear people talk about certain aspects of older games it makes me wish they hadn't gotten rid of them. dialogue especially. the game would be absolutely perfect to me if that wasn't so repetitive.​


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 22, 2016)

I do miss the days of Queenie told me to find another playpal because she's not my babysitter or Groucho calling me an idiot lol


----------



## Romaki (Jan 23, 2016)

I've only played Wild World before, and I don't remember hearing the same line ever again. Maybe I just haven't played enough as a kid, but ACNL does get repetitive pretty quickly, dialogue-wise.


----------



## Elov (Jan 24, 2016)

I agree. It's not just with the villagers but with the npcs as well. Everyone is so dulled down. Resetti used to be terrifying, now you can just skip his dialogue, and he's nowhere near as ruthless as he used to be! Blathers doesn't blather! He used talk about every single fossil you donated to him, but now he says the same dialogue over and over again... Even Phyllis is a saint compared to how she used to be.


----------



## Quill (Jan 25, 2016)

Especially if you have multiple villagers of the same type, the dialogue gets old fast. And NPCs who just say the same things... I understand Isabelle has a whole spiel she has to say, but good god, I've been playing this game for years now, I get it, just let me place my PWP and shut up. Or Blathers. Why do we need multiple screens of text every time we complete an action that we do almost every day? I get it by now. Assess my fossils so I can get on with my life please.


----------



## ReiraEvenstar (Jan 25, 2016)

Quill said:


> Especially if you have multiple villagers of the same type, the dialogue gets old fast. And NPCs who just say the same things... I understand Isabelle has a whole spiel she has to say, but good god, I've been playing this game for years now, I get it, just let me place my PWP and shut up. Or Blathers. Why do we need multiple screens of text every time we complete an action that we do almost every day? I get it by now. Assess my fossils so I can get on with my life please.



This!!! And I agree with the OP, the dialogue is so lacking really that it's surprising considering how good a game ACNL is. It is what keeps me from getting REALLY into it and instead getting bored easily.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 25, 2016)

It's been so long that unfortunately I can't directly compare to the GC AC game (since it's the only other one I played for extended periods of time) but I remember being more invested in my villagers in that one. That might have also been because I was a lot younger, though, and had more patience for repetitive things in video games. In New Leaf, I only talk to the villagers once or twice in passing - or enough to make sure nobody's trying to move out of town. Beyond that, you can pretty much predict what they're going to tell you, and it does get old very quickly.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 27, 2016)

"Everyone loves kids!

I just ate 3!" - Wild World bulletin board message


----------



## Balverine (Jan 27, 2016)

I loved the dialogue in the gamecube version lol
Everyone was so rude


----------



## Greggy (Jan 27, 2016)

I hate that repetitive dialogue in New Leaf where a villager (of any type) would say "on a weather like this, it's nice to eat/drink [insert food/drink here". Almost everybody says that and I'm so sick and tired.

I guess I'll let the niceness slide in New Leaf. After all, your player character is a mayor so the respect the characters have makes sense.


----------



## Discord (Jan 27, 2016)

There's many things i found in the dialouge system which makes it so feeble in appearence in Animal Crossing: New Leaf. New Leaf is my favorite AC game out of all the AC games, but the dialouge system is something i highly despise of. I mean seriously, i have 5 slots of the letter "I made banana bread" stored in my mail since i just gave up throwing them away. Although it can be really humorous and intellectual in structure, i really wish for a more "stronger" dialouge system.

But i still love the game, 9.5/10.


----------



## Twisterheart (Jan 28, 2016)

I agree. The dialogue is so boring and shallow in this game. I feel like I'm having a quick little chat with a stranger while I wait at the bus stop everytime I talk to my villagers. They don't feel like conversations good friends would have and that makes me sad.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 6, 2016)

I've only played Wild World and New Leaf. Not sure if either of them have more dialogue per character but Wild World definitely has the more entertaining dialogue.



LambdaDelta said:


> "Everyone loves kids!
> 
> I just ate 3!" - Wild World bulletin board message



Oh, I love those messages!


Wild World has a better method of telling you to play less than New Leaf too. Instead of having villagers say to take a break every however long, this message pops up on the bulletin board randomly, quite possibly less frequently than yearly:




			
				Bulletin Board said:
			
		

> *Message of the Week*
> 
> Hey! You! Take a break!
> 
> Don't pick fruit all day!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 6, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Wild World has a better method of telling you to play less than New Leaf too. Instead of having villagers say to take a break every however long, this message pops up on the bulletin board randomly, quite possibly less frequently than yearly:


 yeah but SOME people (like me :I) can be very forgetful (just like Isabelle!) and that is why i connect with Isabelle because we both forget alot :3


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 6, 2016)

I get this post so much. New leaf's weakness is definitely it's dialog. I hate that the villagers don't have more then 1 word to say on event days like the fishing tourney and so on.


----------



## JellyDitto (Feb 6, 2016)

congrats you are the 1000th person to make this thread


----------



## Reb (Feb 6, 2016)

I was just at Katrina's on my New Leaf game, and some of the things she says can be.. Interesting, to say the least.
"A pink and blue alpaca... _Oh my stars, what is this?_ Still on their honeymoon, I see..." although maybe I'm the one with the dirty mind xD
But yeah, conversations in New Leaf do tend to get old quickly. I mean, I understand that they can't program every single conversation in the universe into their game, but more variety would still be nice.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 6, 2016)

Reb said:


> "A pink and blue alpaca... _Oh my stars, what is this?_ Still on their honeymoon, I see..."



before she said this i thought they were llamas because my game was pre-owned and i didn't get to grow my town from day 1


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 7, 2016)

I never had the chance to play any of the older games, but I heard from several people on here that they villagers actually acted more like their personalities, which I really wish would happen. Like I want actually grouchy grouchy people, I want snooties who really think they're better than everyone, lazies who do more than talk about food and are found sleeping always or sitting instead of running around. I feel like it would make the game waaaay better if they were more unique like that instead of them all just being nice and all asking the same sorts of things. I do however really like the conversations between two villagers, it seems like they are different depending on the personalities of the two parties so it makes it more unique.


----------



## Discord (Feb 7, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> "Everyone loves kids!
> 
> I just ate 3!" - Wild World bulletin board message


MVP right here

My thoughts exactly!

Althought New Leaf improved on many systems such as home expansions and easier ways to get rich quick, it's the dialouge that's so feeble. Due to the feeble dialouge system, i have 5 letters stored that has Puck talking about Banana Bread. Although your relationship does vary on what the villager say, i just wish that it his more variety and choices instead of your villager trying to write a poem about a cutting board.
They can say things that are chuckleworthy or just plain hilarious but after a while, you can basically predict om what they say next. I wish an update would come out expanding the feeble dialouge system and giving you more choices instead of trying to get a apple for a villager although the apple tree is right next to them (OH MY GOD, GET IT YOURSELF PUCK!).


----------



## aimeekitty (Feb 12, 2016)

I wish the dialogue in NL was more varied, I feel like it gets pretty predictable and boring after a while. I'd like to see more variety programed in


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 13, 2016)

Having played all NA versions, yes New Leaf pales compared to easily the most interesting, most diverse level of Wild World, but they also changed personalities. For instance I have Dotty in both my NL and WW towns. In WW she wears a design of mine- calls it hideous, while in New Leaf says she's actually impressed, uh, Dotty, weren't you a lot meaner before?


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 13, 2016)

I don't know...I haven't actually played city folk but I really enjoy the conversations with villagers at times.
With the smugs especially. And there was a great conversation going on between Zell and Whitney the other day....I was button mashing a bit before I started to pay attention, but Whitney was telling Zell a story about how she ate an antelope....was just so funny when she finished with....and then I ate him! And did her funny laughing emotion. Sells reaction was also priceless  they just all feel so real


----------

